# PouLan pro question



## Hsean (Sep 9, 2015)

Ive got a poulan Pro chainsaw. Theres a piece missing on the carb. theres two intakes. the top ones missing some kind of plastic piece causing it to bog out. I dont know what its called nore can I find it in parts lists. any idea? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What model chain saw do you have?


----------



## Hsean (Sep 9, 2015)

This one.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can find all the individual part numbers for this carburetor at the Zama Carburetor website. I am sure you would have to order the parts, as these are not normal stocking items. I found complete new carburetor assemblies for around $23.00 online. You may just want to replace the entire carburetor and be done with it.

Illustrated parts list:

http://www.zamacarb.com/carburetors/66

New Carburetor on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/545070601-P...e-bulb-Carb-/231148934595?hash=item35d18cd5c3


----------



## Hsean (Sep 9, 2015)

Carb works great other then that plastic thingie missing. ill just keep it as a parts saw unless I find the piece somewhere eventualy


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

It shouldn't really run that well at all, you are missing most of the throttle air intake there. That's the straight air butterfly linkage missing the plastic ramp there, without it the saw runs too rich at higher speeds since the straight air is intended to dilute it up there. A stratified charge engine, the first part of the mix is rich then the latter part goes lean to clean emissions up. The top barrel of the car feeds the straight air with no fuel in it. 

That piece of linkage was designed like crap, the plastic can fall off from cracking even if the saw has never been used once. I saw a couple that had broken still in new boxes, the plastic is too brittle or the pressfit is too tight there. When I bought another linkage piece it was around $10 but a while back. 

The retention method that holds the airfilter on sucks as well, I modded mine to seal much better after five minutes use had trash bypassing the filter like it was not even there. Some of these later pieces of equipment are clearly designed by people with less competence than in the past. They as well are made to break in minutes rather than hours or years too.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The air intake on a strato charged engine carburetor is NOT intended to supply air to the fuel mix (that's separate and all handled in the carburetor portion), it's there to help scavenge the burned fuel from the cylinder and reduce the amount of unburned hydrocarbons (fuel) in the exhaust gas.

Here is a short video that can help everyone understand the process of the strato charged 2 cycle engine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY7zQKw4qsQ


----------

